# Lean Bulk cycle



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Starting my bulk on Friday, I know I will gain some fat but want to limit it. I will be running Test 300mg NPP 600mg Mast E 600mg and 80mg tbol. Looking to aim for 5000 Cals a day will adjust when necessary. The pic is of today weighing 109kg
i will be coming off an 8 week cruise of 300mg test 300mg mast every 10 days. I was going to wait another 4 weeks but changed my mind. My injection schedule will be Monday
Npp200mg mast 300mg 
Wed
Npp 200mg Test e 300mg
Friday 
Npp 200mg  mast 300mg

 tbol 80mg split 40mg on waking and 40mg 8 hours later.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2018)

Good luck man, already lookin big


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

POB in 3....2.....1....


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 3, 2018)

Was waiting for the trigger lmao


----------



## Elivo (Oct 3, 2018)

Any time now.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 3, 2018)

God dammit


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> God dammit




hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Is this all criptic? Or is someone at least going to say I doing something wrong?


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 3, 2018)

Trump said:


> Is this all criptic? Or is someone at least going to say I doing something wrong?




"lean bulk" is just a very controversial topic around these parts...youre killing it dude!!!


----------



## PFM (Oct 3, 2018)

I am going to give you a pass, only because of the 5k calories.


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> "lean bulk" is just a very controversial topic around these parts...youre killing it dude!!!


What I should of ssaid was bulking without becoming a whale, if you read what I wrote I said I just want to limit the fat gain


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Trump said:


> What I should of ssaid was bulking without becoming a whale, if you read what I wrote I said I just want to limit the fat gain



You should have specified you only wanted to gain _*lean muscle. 
*_
.........that's what you were missing.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2018)

Man there are some picky mother ****ers around here!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> You should have specified you only wanted to gain _*lean muscle.
> *_
> .........that's what you were missing.


Is there fat muscle?


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> You should have specified you only wanted to gain _*lean muscle.
> *_
> .........that's what you were missing.


 
Worded wrong yes and all anyone has mentioned is the fact I said lean bulk,  not one person critiqued my cycle only that I said lean bulk and POB wouldn’t like it ha ha. I ran this cycle past you first mate and you agreed due to my issues of not wanting to be fat that this was the perfect cycle have you changed you mind?


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man there are some picky mother ****ers around here!


Very picky, Jin doesn’t even allow spelling mistakes


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Trump said:


> Worded wrong yes and all anyone has mentioned is the fact I said lean bulk,  not one person critiqued my cycle only that I said lean bulk and POB wouldn’t like it ha ha. I ran this cycle past you first mate and you agreed due to my issues of not wanting to be fat that this was the perfect cycle have you changed you mind?



Nope the cycle is fine.

what do you people say? “Just taking the piss”? Or some shit like that:32 (14):


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nope the cycle is fine.
> 
> what do you people say? “Just taking the piss”? Or some shit like that:32 (14):


You people? Do you mean gingers?? Ha ha


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 3, 2018)

He means tea drinking ol English crumpets


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> He means tea drinking ol English crumpets


 DD come on jin never even heard of tea and crumpets


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Trump said:


> DD come on jin never even heard of tea and crumpets



I’ve seen episodes of “Are you being served”.


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen episodes of “Are you being served”.


You are British and there is me thinking your a jap


----------



## HDH (Oct 3, 2018)

It doesn't really matter what you run as long as your in an anabolic state. I use the compounds to determine my look. The proper adjustments to the 5000 cals will determine lean bulk or not.

I'm thinking you know all this but just looking for a rise out of a few fellas.


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

HDH said:


> It doesn't really matter what you run as long as your in an anabolic state. I use the compounds to determine my look. The proper adjustments to the 5000 cals will determine lean bulk or not.
> 
> I'm thinking you know all this but just looking for a rise out of a few fellas.


I was only looking to log my cycle nothin more nothin less. It’s obky my second educated cycle so just wanted to document it


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 3, 2018)

Enjoy the ride man. How much protein you plan on taking in? And what’s you weight?


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

109kg and approx 300g


----------



## HDH (Oct 3, 2018)

Trump said:


> I was only looking to log my cycle nothin more nothin less. It’s obky my second educated cycle so just wanted to document it



Do you mind if I asked the reasoning behind your pick of these compounds? I can see if it's a look you are going for and staying dry for the bulk which makes it easier to see the fat coming in. But that would have been my guess. 

What made you decide on the tbol? Nothing wrong with it, 80mg is a good dose.


Not being picky, :0) , but it's much easier to read your inject schedule if you set it up as a column.


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

HDH said:


> Do you mind if I asked the reasoning behind your pick of these compounds? I can see if it's a look you are going for and staying dry for the bulk which makes it easier to see the fat coming in. But that would have been my guess.
> 
> What made you decide on the tbol? Nothing wrong with it, 80mg is a good dose.
> 
> ...


 Until recently I have been fat and I just don’t want to feel fat or look fat. I know it’s down to diet but I just don’t want to take the chance. I chose these because I felt I could bulk without bloat. It’s all in my head but it’s still there


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2018)

Trump said:


> Until recently I have been fat and I just don’t want to feel fat or look fat. I know it’s down to diet but I just don’t want to take the chance. I chose these because I felt I could bulk without bloat. It’s all in my head but it’s still there


How recently were you “fat”?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yesterday.. look at the fat ass.. 

jk bro, lookin jacked my dude


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> How recently were you “fat”?


Over the last 12 months I got rid of it


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 4, 2018)

Trump said:


> Until recently I have been fat and I just don’t want to feel fat or look fat. I know it’s down to diet but I just don’t want to take the chance. I chose these because I felt I could bulk without bloat. It’s all in my head but it’s still there



Tren and test man


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 4, 2018)

loving tbol @ 100 and 0 bloat


----------



## Trump (Oct 4, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Tren and test man


 Tren abs test was last blast cutting I did 300mg test e 10 days 600mg tren a week


----------



## HDH (Oct 4, 2018)

Trump said:


> Until recently I have been fat and I just don’t want to feel fat or look fat. I know it’s down to diet but I just don’t want to take the chance. I chose these because I felt I could bulk without bloat. It’s all in my head but it’s still there



I feel ya bub. I was the fat smelly kid in school but if you saw me now compared to then, you probably would't believe it.

I understand picking a dry cycle. As you use more compounds and know what they do for you, you will be better able to choose a look through the compounds you pick to run. They all make you grow or retain during a cut, picking a dry cycle is the start to picking a look.

That's just how I pick my shizz anyways.


----------



## Trump (Nov 3, 2018)

Quick update 4 weeks in 4lb up, not massive but steady. Also didn’t start the tbol at the beginning just started it this week so I think I going to start seeing bigger gains this next few weeks. Strength is up and I feeling bigger and I don’t feel fat which was my biggest worry. Added a little around the mid section but I think that’s a lot to do with all the food and I a but bloated


----------



## Viduus (Nov 4, 2018)

Trump said:


> Quick update 4 weeks in 4lb up, not massive but steady. Also didn’t start the tbol at the beginning just started it this week so I think I going to start seeing bigger gains this next few weeks. Strength is up and I feeling bigger and I don’t feel fat which was my biggest worry. Added a little around the mid section but I think that’s a lot to do with all the food and I a but bloated



This game is such a mindf**k. It’s crazy hearing a guy with your physique worrying about fat. I get it’s all in our head but 99% of us would kill to have your structure. Kicking ass!


----------



## Trump (Nov 4, 2018)

Viduus said:


> This game is such a mindf**k. It’s crazy hearing a guy with your physique worrying about fat. I get it’s all in our head but 99% of us would kill to have your structure. Kicking ass!


 Not being a fat balloon was my reasoning not to run dbol and deca and yes it’s in my head


----------



## Jin (Nov 4, 2018)

You should do a dirty cut come summer time.


----------



## Trump (Nov 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> You should do a dirty cut come summer time.



whats a dirty cut?


----------



## stanley (Nov 4, 2018)

Trump said:


> whats a dirty cut?


are you allways this tence  bro.
have you lost your sence of humar?
happydays ….OH YESSS


----------



## Trump (Nov 4, 2018)

stanley said:


> are you allways this tence  bro.
> have you lost your sence of humar?
> happydays ….OH YESSS



ha ha not tense at all just didn't get the comment should of realized that prick jin was taking the piss


----------



## Trump (Nov 4, 2018)

First pic I have taken on this bulk sitting at 246.5 that’s 6.5lb gain and I don’t feel I have gained loads of fat either. Feeling pretty good


----------



## Trump (Nov 9, 2018)

Just shy of 250lb today, I not sure if it’s going on too quick. I don’t feel fat but that’s 10lb in less than 6 weeks but 6lb in the past 2 weeks


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just shy of 250lb today, I not sure if it’s going on too quick. I don’t feel fat but that’s 10lb in less than 6 weeks but 6lb in the past 2 weeks



Keep doing what you’re doing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just shy of 250lb today, I not sure if it’s going on too quick. I don’t feel fat but that’s 10lb in less than 6 weeks but 6lb in the past 2 weeks



Look at the pics Trump. I think you are still eating reasonably.  This is why I bitch about the lean bulk thing. Losing fat is easy and quick compared to building muscle. So when you are working strictly to build muscle, leave nothing on the table both literally and figuratively. Long term this will bring you greater progress imo. Not saying be a ****in pig but don't be in bikini prep either


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

Exactly what Jin and POB said brother.  Jut keep packing it in. When it's coming in to much to fast you won't have to ask about it.  You'll know.


----------



## Trump (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks guys, I have no problem with eating like I am so I will just keep going. I guessing the weight gain will stall further down the line but when that happens I still got room for more food. I guess I lucky in that sense I don’t even have to force the food I just enjoy eating


----------



## Trump (Nov 13, 2018)

251.5lb today up another 2lb ish, total 11.5 in just short of 6 weeks. I can feel more more fat around mid section but it’s not enough that it’s bothering me too much.


----------



## Jada (Nov 17, 2018)

Looking good player


----------



## Trump (Nov 19, 2018)

Lost 1.5lb In 4 days think I need to up my food intake


----------



## Trump (Nov 21, 2018)

Back up to 251lb today so back going in the right direction. 9lb to go in 9 weeks and I would be happy. Just need to eat and eat.


----------



## Trump (Nov 21, 2018)

High volume has defo got my legs moving


----------



## Trump (Nov 23, 2018)

253.5lb today 6.5lb to target


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2018)

Trump said:


> 253.5lb today 6.5lb to target


hell yea dude
View attachment 6847


----------



## Trump (Nov 23, 2018)

Might just carry on to 270 ha ha



Gibsonator said:


> hell yea dude
> View attachment 6847


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 23, 2018)

Good work Trump


----------



## Trump (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks BGH



BigGameHunter said:


> Good work Trump


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2018)

You are kicking ass man!  Ive personally plateud in weight gains and Im realizing the amount Id have to eat just to get to 240 is just ridiculous.  Keep on trucking!


----------



## Jin (Nov 23, 2018)

This asshole isn’t going to stop until he makes me look small. Dammit. 

Upping the trenema dose.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice work dude. Keep kickin ass!


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2018)

I not even serious yet Jin just wait till I start putting some effort in ha ha ha



Jin said:


> This asshole isn’t going to stop until he makes me look small. Dammit.
> 
> Upping the trenema dose.


----------



## Jin (Nov 24, 2018)

Trump said:


> I not even serious yet Jin just wait till I start putting some effort in ha ha ha



For when you get serious: https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Enema-Cleansing-Silicone-HealthGoodsIn/dp/B00DTOLP7Q


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2018)

I have 3 of them already



Jin said:


> For when you get serious: https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Enema-Cleansing-Silicone-HealthGoodsIn/dp/B00DTOLP7Q


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2018)

I lost 1.5lb last week so literally have added 500 calorie shake with 3 meals to kick start again. I can see why people add more gear but all you need is more food. I probably don’t need all the gear I am on to grow but I have never felt this good.



Gadawg said:


> You are kicking ass man!  Ive personally plateud in weight gains and Im realizing the amount Id have to eat just to get to 240 is just ridiculous.  Keep on trucking!


----------



## Trump (Nov 25, 2018)

4 week tbol difference day 1 and day 28


----------



## snake (Nov 26, 2018)

Trump said:


> 4 week tbol difference day 1 and day 28



Could be that your hands are a bit higher bet the traps are popping in the second pic.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m impressed man. Respect for these accomplishments especially with your schedule. 

Cyber head nod.


----------



## Trump (Dec 20, 2018)

Just a quick update weighed in yesterday at 256lb on 4lb of target and about 6 weeks to go ish. Also this week I have done some pretty decent lifts for me. Squat 330lb x3 350lb x1 (always been my weakest lift) Deadlift 400lb x3 440lb x1 Bench press (always been my best lift) 350lb x3 375lb x1


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just a quick update weighed in yesterday at 256lb on 4lb of target and about 6 weeks to go ish. Also this week I have done some pretty decent lifts for me. Squat 330lb x3 350lb x1 (always been my weakest lift) Deadlift 400lb x3 440lb x1 Bench press (always been my best lift) 350lb x3 375lb x1


Damn man, so envious of that bench


----------



## Trump (Dec 20, 2018)

That will be 400lb before end of cycle, just need a spotter



Straight30weight said:


> Damn man, so envious of that bench


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 20, 2018)

Trump said:


> That will be 400lb before end of cycle, just need a spotter


I wanna throw 4 plates on and see if I still got it, but the shoulder says no for now


----------



## Trump (Dec 20, 2018)

Dont rush anything Bruv it’s not worth it 



Straight30weight said:


> I wanna throw 4 plates on and see if I still got it, but the shoulder says no for now


----------



## Trump (Jan 11, 2019)

257lb on the button approx 2 weeks to go to hit 260lb. I will hit that target


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> 257lb on the button approx 2 weeks to go to hit 260lb. I will hit that target



Looking thick!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 11, 2019)

My 257 and your 257 do not look the same! You big ****er


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 11, 2019)

Looking good dude!


----------



## Trump (Jan 12, 2019)

You look pretty good to me 30



Straight30weight said:


> My 257 and your 257 do not look the same! You big ****er


----------



## Trump (Jan 13, 2019)

258lb it’s getting closer


----------



## Trump (Jan 14, 2019)

I am sure this drol is leaning me out as I am gaining weight


----------



## eddiek (Jan 14, 2019)

Looking great Trump.  251 here and I still have quite a bit of insulation in the middle...lol.


----------



## Trump (Jan 14, 2019)

Yiu on cycle eddie



eddiek said:


> Looking great Trump.  251 here and I still have quite a bit of insulation in the middle...lol.


----------



## Trump (Jan 17, 2019)

Still at 258lb and my last npp jab and last drol will be wed next week. I will be annoyed with myself if I don’t hit my target


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 17, 2019)

I often wonder what that’s like, not gaining weight. I drive past a McDonald’s and I gain 4 pounds.


----------



## Trump (Jan 18, 2019)

28lb since August mate think i just hit a wall 



Straight30weight said:


> I often wonder what that’s like, not gaining weight. I drive past a McDonald’s and I gain 4 pounds.


----------



## Trump (Jan 19, 2019)

Finally hit my target, blast ends this coming wed as well. 260.9lb


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice work Trump


----------



## Trump (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks rhino 



Rhino99 said:


> Nice work Trump


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Youre getting scary!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 20, 2019)

Beast! How tall are you?


----------



## Trump (Jan 20, 2019)

183cm I think it’s bang on 6ft in American



Uncle manny said:


> Beast! How tall are you?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

How has your blood pressure and lipid profile been during all this Trump?


----------



## Trump (Jan 20, 2019)

Blood pressure only change on anadrol and that was only raised slightly. When I got my bloods took I didn’t really know what I was looking for and didn’t get a lipid profile. I will be doing 6 weeks or so into cruise. Getting a pint of blood drawn tonight 



Gadawg said:


> How has your blood pressure and lipid profile been during all this Trump?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> Blood pressure only change on anadrol and that was only raised slightly. When I got my bloods took I didn’t really know what I was looking for and didn’t get a lipid profile. I will be doing 6 weeks or so into cruise. Getting a pint of blood drawn tonight



Shit, you might be better off not knowing while on all that tren. Lol. Just accept that it's gonna be ****ed and move on.


----------



## Trump (Jan 20, 2019)

Tren cycle was 12 week last May, ended in August 



Gadawg said:


> Shit, you might be better off not knowing while on all that tren. Lol. Just accept that it's gonna be ****ed and move on.


----------



## Trump (Jan 23, 2019)

Finished my bulk last injection today, 260.5lb is my final weight today. Now the hard part keeping as much as possible on my cruise till 1st April


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2019)

Impressive as always. What will your cruise dose be?


----------



## Trump (Jan 24, 2019)

300mg test e



Jin said:


> Impressive as always. What will your cruise dose be?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2019)

Looking great brother


----------



## BlueStreak (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey good work man!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice job brother, lookin yuuuge! should be able to maintain that on ur 300mg cruise. What's the plan from there?


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2019)

I am on about week 6 cruise now got 2-3 weeks left at work then will get my bloods. 
If all is healthy and good I will prob start my next blast after that.
 I am still keeping the weight on this cruise but strength is down. 
Next blast I want to stay around 260lb but at a better body fat. 
Test e 300mg
 tren e 400mg 
Mast p or e depending on supply around 4-500mg 
and var either 100mg last 30 days or 50mg I’m the middle for 30 days and same last 30 days



Gibsonator said:


> Nice job brother, lookin yuuuge! should be able to maintain that on ur 300mg cruise. What's the plan from there?


----------

